
BrainBox – let's segment 3D brain imaging data in real time, collaboratively - stared
https://github.com/OpenNeuroLab/BrainBox
======
stared
And a related project "MicroDraw - Collaborative vectorial annotation tool for
ultra high resolution data" (zooming from a full brain scan to a single neuron
level, in no-time, in the browser):
[https://github.com/r03ert0/microdraw](https://github.com/r03ert0/microdraw)

